# Redbox and Verizion Team up for new streaming service



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

Interesting, didn't see this coming: http://bit.ly/wftpzf


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Bosfan said:


> Interesting, didn't see this coming: http://bit.ly/wftpzf


Streaming is the new king of TV, in ten years we may not have Cable or Dish programming and that's a good thing


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HarpoonIPA said:


> Streaming is the new king of TV, in ten years we may not have Cable or Dish programming and that's a good thing


Your forgetting about the millions who rely on dial up for internet service and satellite for TV service. Streaming is possible with dial up but not recommended. Given that it's safe to say that cable and satellite will evolve and continue in the foreseeable future.


----------

